# [OT] Linux è difficile

## Sparker

Ieri mi è arrivato il mio nuovo hard disc (120Gb   :Twisted Evil:  )

Mi butto subito la lavoro per travasare tutti i dati dal mio vecchio 40Gb (che finirà sul server  :Very Happy: )

Attacco l'HD come secondary master, faccio partire il pc con il fedele GentooLiveCD, creo tutte le partizioni del caso, compresa una estesa per WinXP.

Monto le varie partizioni un pò di cp -a e tutti i dati sono copiati.

Al che mi accingo a clonare la partizione windows.

Faccio partire il sistema in WinXP, installo un programma per backup/clonazioni partizioni/dischi.

E qui comincia la tragedia

1) non avevo più partizioni primarie disponibili e questo software necessita ASSOLUTAMENTE di una primaria sua per fare la clonazione. Vabbè, elimino una primaria, tanto non mi serve più.

2) comincia sta copia, dopo mezz'ora mi dà, fà ripartire windows che stà 40minuti a corraggere errori sulla nuova pertizione NTFS. Beh, non ne viene fuori e ottengo una partizione inusabile. Poichè non sono un utonto mi accorgo che il problema sono le cartelle compresse (ma dirlo che sono un problema no, eh?)

3) scomprimo le cartelle e ritento l'operazione. Sembra andare a buon fine.

4) swappo gli hd, faccio partire con il livecd, chroot su gentoo, modifico il lilo.conf, dò lilo e mi salta fuori: Fatal: Partition entry not Found. Ovviamente è windows.

Non cè verso di avviarlo dalla estesa. Con la console di ripristino uso fixboot e fixmbr (che mi distrugge hda1...) Windows vuole assolutamente installare qualcosa nella prima partizione.

Incazzato, sono ormai le 9.30 di sera, spengo ed esco.

Notare che avevo cominciato verso le 12.30

Linux 15 minuti, Windows 5 ore e non funziona (ci metto di meno ad installare Gentoo da zero   :Confused:  )

Stamattina secondo round.

Accontentiamo Windows. Rifaccio tutte le partizioni, clono WinxXP nella prima partizione, copio Linux, ecc.

Riavvio

Miracolo! Parte Windows!

Scrivo la mia login, la mia password, windows pensa un pò e mi dice:

"Un errore impedisce la verifica della licenza del computer" e mi slogga.

@#@@!@#%#ò

Risultato:

Linux 15 minuti

Windows 8 ore e devo reinstallarlo da zero.

(P.S. Scusatemi, ma avevo bisogno di rendere qualcuno partecipe della mia frustrazione  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## shev

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (P.S. Scusatemi, ma avevo bisogno di rendere qualcuno partecipe della mia frustrazione  )

 

Mi viene solo da chiedermi? Ma perchè ti accanisci e vuoi a tutti i costi sprecare spazio per win?  :Laughing: 

E' win che ti "implora" di non installarlo, accontentalo!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

Soluzione: Non reinstallare windows

----------

## Sparker

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi viene solo da chiedermi? Ma perchè ti accanisci e vuoi a tutti i costi sprecare spazio per win? 
> 
> E' win che ti "implora" di non installarlo, accontentalo!  

 

Vari motivi:

1) Mi piacciono i video giochi  :Rolling Eyes: 

2) ....

3) ...

Ehm, non mi viene in mente altro  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vari motivi:
> 
> 1) Mi piacciono i video giochi 
> ...

 

Winex!  :Very Happy: 

(ed emulatori vari)

----------

## Sparker

Sai, sono convinto che a breve la differenza di requisiti hardware tra Win e Linux diventerà cosi' marcata che pur utilizzando un emulatore i Giochi/Programmi andranno più veloci in linux.

Però finora sono riuscito a far andare gran poco con wine (soprattutto per problemi di spazio, ora è storia vecchia  :Twisted Evil:  )

(inoltre la mia Radeon9500 non ha dei driver molto buoni  :Crying or Very sad:  per ora)

(dall'installazione di windows: Se un programma diventa instabile potrete chiuderlo senza riavviare windows e senza perdere il lavoro svolto  :Question:  Questo manca a Gentoo: cabaret durante l'installazione!)

----------

## paolo

Prendete il coraggio a due mani e buttate windows.

Per giocare compratevi la xbox (!) che tanto a Natale costerà come una licenza di Win  :Very Happy: 

(Cmq winex per giocare ti aiuta veramente molto bene!)

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Comunque, un errore lo hai commesso: una partizione di boot deve essere come primaria (molti OS lo vogliono).

----------

## Sparker

Lo sapevo, ma credevo che winXp potesse funzionare anche da una logica

E può, ma deve esserci comunque una primaria che può scrivere (e questo non lo sapevo)

Indubbio, mea culpa.

Ma quello che mi ha mandato veramente in bestia è che dopo tutto quel casino, non ne voleva comunque sapere di andare...

----------

## cerri

Ah, perche' ci stanno delle volte in cui funziona????  :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

per tornare al topic vero e proprio secondo me linux dal punto di vista hardware nn è difficile se prima ci si documenta... il vincolo in certe situazioni potrebbe essere dettato da una "compatibility list" che non sempre rispecchia le proprie attrative.

Prendiamo il mio caso: lavoro con la grafica e già dal punto di vista software mi trovo in deficit di programmi decenti per il vettoriale (anche se devo ammettere che sodipodi ha fatto dei passi da gigante), ora se mi devo prendere uno scanner devo aprire i listini dei negozi e compararli con la compatibility list di sane.org: uno sclero quando vedo che uno scanner decente 2400x2400dpi ottici nn è ancora ben supportato se non per nulla supportato (vojo il mustek  :Crying or Very sad:  ).

----------

## fripp

ciao

credo che Windows per funzionare debba esser installato su una partizione primaria del primary master.

  Il mio consiglio è di metter la partizione di boot di win sempre su /dev/hda1.

fripp

----------

## silian87

Io da poco ho un computer con mandrake (10gb) e xp (30gb), ed un altro computer con la slackware. Adesso, quando mi arriva sto powerbook (  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ) ci metto gentoo. Da notare che è da 4 mesi che non uso windows, non ne sento il bisogno. A proposito, qualcuno mi sa dire come mi conviene fare per togliere win e allargare la mandrake? il problema è il segunte:

)partizione 1 ntfs XP

2)partizione 2 swap 

3)partizione 3 reiserFS

Voglio togliere windows dalla prima partizione da 30gb, e poi voglio espandere la reiserFS o crearne un altra e montarla da qualche parte.

----------

## cerri

parted  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

e posso estendere "all'indietro" la partizione? Con Partition Magic o Disk Drake non si puo'!  :Shocked: 

----------

## cerri

NTFS no, le altre si.

http://www.gnu.org/software/parted

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> e posso estendere "all'indietro" la partizione? Con Partition Magic o Disk Drake non si puo'! 

 

Spostare all'indietro mi pare si possa, cmq la soluzione è ihmo più semplice di quello che credi: formatti con reiser, ext3 o quello che vuoi la partizione di windows, quindi dedichi lo spazio così ottenuto ad una delle directory di sistema di linux, che sia /home, /var o che altro preferisci. Un semplice cp e vim /etc/fstab e dovresti essere a posto  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Hai letto qua:  For ext2, ext3 and reiserfs: the start of the partition must stay fixed.

Io in pratica voglio cancellare la ntfs e allargare all'indietro la reiserfs, ma come faccio? Non posso, perchè il punto di partenza deve restare fisso. Magari posso cancellare la ntfs, copiare la reiserfs, eliminare la vecchia reiser e estendere la nuova.

----------

## stefanonafets

Dovresti fare una cosa piuttosto malata, ovvero fare un'immagine delle partizioni da qualche parte (chessoio, su un altro pc per esempio), ripartizionare l'hd e riestrarre il tutto...

Essì, malata...

Ps, ho usato parted su una ReiserFS, me l'ha mandata a prostitute...

Nin Zo...

----------

## DuDe

Posso aggiungere a sfavore di XP che non mi permette di formattare un disco da 40 giga ( mi serve come area di scambio visto che xp e' su un disco attaccato al controller promise pdc20378 che in linux non e' supportato nei nuovi kernel) in fat32 o vfat mi tocca suarlo in ntfs ma solo in lettura che in scrittura pare non vada benissimo ma non per colpa di linux, bensi' di m$ che cambia le specifiche come le mutande

----------

## silian87

Credo che allora lascierò tutto così. Se dio vuole, mi arriva il powerbook e li avrò 60gb (  :Laughing:  ) 30 per OSX e 30 per gentoo!!!

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Credo che allora lascierò tutto così.
> 
> 

 

Non ho capito perchè non va bene la soluzione che t'ho proposto nel mio precedente post: non l'hai letto o non ti piace? Se non ti piace, motivazioni che argomentino questa tua opinione? 

/me il curioso

----------

## silian87

Prima cosa shev non ti arrabbiare con me (  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Avevo già provato, cmq ora ci riprovo sperando che non vada male come l'altra volta   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

## silian87

Allora, l'ho fatto, ma all'avvio della mandrake mi dice bad sector or too many file System mounte. Questo è il mio fstab. Ho provato a modificarlo più volte, ma sempre stesso errore.

```
/dev/hda3 / reiserfs notail 1 1

none /dev/pts devpts mode=0620 0 0

/dev/hda6 /home/silian/Dati reiserfs auto,user 0 2

none /mnt/cdrom supermount dev=/dev/hdb,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0

none /mnt/cdrom2 supermount dev=/dev/scd0,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0

none /mnt/floppy supermount dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-15,sync,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

/dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0
```

Spero che tu mi possa aiutare, voglio cancellare dalla faccia della terra windows!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Prima cosa shev non ti arrabbiare con me (  ). 

 

E perchè dovrei arrabbiarmi con te?  :Very Happy: 

Se sono sembrato sgarbato scusami, ero in realtà serenissimo  :Wink: 

Per la partizione cosa hai fatto, formattato la partizione con reiser? Com'è ora la disposizione delle tue partizioni (hda1... hda2...   :Question:  )? Dove vuoi montarle (hda1 -> home, hda2 -> swap... )? Dacci queste info e vediamo di debellare windows anche dal tuo pc (e magari anche mandrake in favore di gentoo)  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Allora, la situazione è la segunte:

swap hda5 /swap

reiserfs hda6 /home/silian/Dati

reiserfs hda3 /

Il problema sono gli errori che ti ho scritto prima, e ti ho anche messo l'fstab. 

Il bello è che posso sccedere, leggere e scrivere in /home/silian/Dati, ma per esempio, harddrake mi dice che non è montata e kdiskfree la vede ma non posso sapere ne lo spazio libero ne la dimensione ... etc. Non vi sembra strano?  :Shocked:    me si.

Cmq scusa shev per prima....  :Embarassed:  . La gentoo stai tranq. che quando mi arriva il powerbook la metto su metà hd!  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Allora, l'fstab (la parte che interessa) dovrebbe essere una cosa del genere:

```

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 1 1

/dev/hda5               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda6               /home/silian/Dati           reiserfs        noatime                 0 0
```

Ovviamente sistema il lilo.conf e da "lilo -v" oppure sistema grub.conf se usi grub (leva le voci relative a windows  :Twisted Evil:  ).

Prova con una configurazione di questo tipo e facci sapere che succede (magari tieni a portata di mano un live cd o un floppy rescue   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## silian87

Ecco il mio fstab di mandrake, prova a darci un occhio:

```
/dev/hda3 / reiserfs notail 1 1

none /dev/pts devpts mode=0620 0 0

/dev/hda6 /home/silian/Dati reiserfs auto,user 0 2

none /mnt/cdrom supermount dev=/dev/hdb,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0

none /mnt/cdrom2 supermount dev=/dev/scd0,fs=auto,ro,--,iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0

none /mnt/floppy supermount dev=/dev/fd0,fs=auto,--,iocharset=iso8859-15,sync,codepage=850,umask=0 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

/dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0

```

Speriamo in bene   :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Ti ho già detto sopra, sostituisci le righe che hai tu nell'attuale fstab (magari commentale così non vanno perdute) e sostituiscile con quelle che t'ho indicato io (o sistema nelle righe attuali le cose che non sono come t'ho indicato), quindi riavvia e dicci che accade, postando l'output preciso che ti viene dato in caso di problemi.

----------

## silian87

Ho analizzato il log di sistema ed ho ricavato questo (ho messo solo i due errori incriminati):

```

Oct 26 10:18:25 localhost mount: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda6,

Oct 26 10:18:25 localhost mount:        or too many mounted file systems

```

e poi:

```

ott 20 17:54:44 localhost diskdrake[2697]: swapon called with hda5

Oct 20 17:54:44 localhost kernel: Unable to find swap-space signature

```

Le date sono diverse, ma il problema si ripete, specialmente il primo. Il secondo sul log è messo solo 2 volte,metre a me ogni volta che accendo mi dice swapon hda5 invalid argument o una roba del genere....

P.S.:Per quanto riguarda gentoo, stai tranquillo che appena mi arriva il PowerBook ce la metto, per ora ho questi problemi, purtroppo   :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Per curiosità, "fdisk /dev/hda" con successiva pressione del tasto "p" che ti dice?

----------

## silian87

Ecco cosa dice:

```

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

 

Dispositivo Avvio    Inizio    Fine   Blocchi   Id  Sistema

/dev/hda1   *         1      3653  29342691    5  Esteso

/dev/hda3          3654      4866   9743422+  83  Linux

/dev/hda5             1       130   1044162   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda6           131      3653  28298466   83  Linux

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Ma hai provato a fare il boot con le righe che t'ho postato? Risultati? Piccola curiosità: perchè non hai creato due partizioni primarie per /home/silian/Dati e swap?

----------

## silian87

allora, le righe che hai postato le ho provate, ma non è cambiato assolutamente nulla. Per il discorso delle partizioni ho usato disk drake (  :Embarassed:   lo so....). Probabilmente èra meglio farrselo a mano come gentoo insegna.  :Embarassed: 

----------

